# Problems with AIP 0720 Cutter/Plotter



## gemstoneslady (Apr 28, 2012)

I have an AIP 0720 plotter/cutter. It is properly hooked up to the computer and software. I've sent a design to the cutter and it went through fine. However, instead of cutting circles, it cuts ovals. It doesn't cut all the way through the vinyl. When I pull the vinyl away, nothing is sticking to the backing. Each and every cut will have to weeded manually. I've adjusted the blade - height etc. - put the pressure up as high as it will go and worked with lessen it as several levels. Nothing seems to help. I've spoken with the people I bought the software from, they have no idea why it's not working. I'm at my wits end after 3 days of this. Can someone give me some help?

Thanks so much!
Sandy


----------



## RC3363 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a AIP0720, turned it on today blade holder just keeps going up and down, none of the control buttons changes anything. only way to make it stop is to turn plotter off. any advice


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Does it do this when switched on but not connected to your computer? If so, then it looks like you'll need to contact someone to repair the machine (or replace, if still under warranty).


----------

